# Bad Traffic....or is it just me ?



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Dear All,
I am sure almost all of you suffer the same.....but is it only my own, very humble and personal perception that the traffic gets worse by the day ??

It took me almost 1 hour today to get out of DIFC onto the SZR direction Abu Dhabi when I left the office at 6.45pm.........and out of The Greens it also took almost 45 minutes even at 7.15am.....

anybody feels the same...?

Cheers
Lenochka


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

These past 2 days have been really bad in the media city area. Never seen it in the 4 months I've already been here. Don't know why though.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bubbles said:


> These past 2 days have been really bad in the media city area. Never seen it in the 4 months I've already been here. Don't know why though.


I thought it was just me! At least, it made those taxi drivers slow down!! Mind you, they have reduced the roundabout in Knowledge Village to one, badly planned lane and it seems that all this traffic is now ending up in Media City! Try getting a taxi in the evening - no taxi driver in their right mind wants to come down that way, so I always end up walking for part of the way!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Summer is over, ramadan is over, everyone is back from their vacations, now its back to the grind... traffic is a little worse overall I'd say


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Summer is over, ramadan is over, everyone is back from their vacations, now its back to the grind... traffic is a little worse overall I'd say


Traffic over last couple of days = 

Apparently there is an exhibition called cityscape http://www.cityscape.ae and that is causing the increase according to the morning DJs on 92FM


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I read something about that in the paper this evening.

To add. I haven't been able to order a taxi for 3 consecutive days this week to get to work. I get the same story every morning, there are no taxi's in my area. Perhaps it has to do with this traffic and the show.

Or they think I have used my quota for callouts for the year.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bubbles said:


> I read something about that in the paper this evening.
> 
> To add. I haven't been able to order a taxi for 3 consecutive days this week to get to work. I get the same story every morning, there are no taxi's in my area. Perhaps it has to do with this traffic and the show.
> 
> Or they think I have used my quota for callouts for the year.


Oh dear! I'm going to Cityscape later - this should be interesting!!

Quota for callouts!!! That's a new one but you've got to love them for being original!!!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

this is the worst traqffic i have ever experienced in my life, drivers here are completley arrogant and inconsiderate, had one yesterday in such a rush to get past me on the roundabout that he took my mirror off


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Oh dear! I'm going to Cityscape later - this should be interesting!!
> 
> Quota for callouts!!! That's a new one but you've got to love them for being original!!!


Maz

I went to cityscape yesterday and the traffic was horrible. The taxi stand had almost 100 people and only one taxi showed every 10 minutes. So we decided to walk to crown Plaza and take a taxi from there. There is a pedestrian underway right opposite to the taxi stand at the exhibition hall. Do not even wait for taxi.


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

alli said:


> this is the worst traqffic i have ever experienced in my life, drivers here are completley arrogant and inconsiderate, had one yesterday in such a rush to get past me on the roundabout that he took my mirror off


Moving to Dubai (within end 2008) I thought I would have got a better situation concerning traffic than now in Milan...alli, have you ever experienced Naple or Rome traffic? Is it even worse than that?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Naples is a breeze compared to here, it's not the traffic anyway, it's the drivers, yes there's too many cars on the roads, but the usual mentality seems to be this is the way to wherever, not let's go along western bypass instead of Emirates road for example. How there aren't even more accidents is beyond me too... And, as I've said before it's survival of the fittest, get yourself a blinged up black hummer and no-one will mess with you, drive a 10 year old corolla and you're lunch.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

it's survival of the fittest, and each man on their own kinda gig on the roads here...


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm not there yet and already afraid of driving in all this traffic.

Heard drivers are arrogant, don't indicate, cut in front of you......


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And in Naples, Amsterdam, Manchester you have trams viing for the space on the road with the cars, at least we don't have that here. Yet.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

30knots said:


> Moving to Dubai (within end 2008) I thought I would have got a better situation concerning traffic than now in Milan...alli, have you ever experienced Naple or Rome traffic? Is it even worse than that?


If you have driven in Rome, you are ok.  The only thing you need to get used to is to do all those things in a 4WD.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

NATS said:


> I'm not there yet and already afraid of driving in all this traffic.
> 
> Heard drivers are arrogant, don't indicate, cut in front of you......


I find it not soooo much worse than SA tbh.


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> If you have driven in Rome, you are ok.  The only thing you need to get used to is to do all those things in a 4WD.


Actually once back in Milan from Rome I felt like Ihad entered Switzerland! I really hope my company will go for a 4WD then..


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

anyone have an accurate date on when that train is due to complete pls?


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

There is a very big Real Estate convention, "Cityscape" taking place in Dubai International Exhibition Centre. Could this be the reason? last day tomorrow


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

not sure if the Metro really will have that much of an impact.....
where will all the people go once they get off the metro ? If you work next to the station fine...but....

just my 2 pennies....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> Maz
> 
> I went to cityscape yesterday and the traffic was horrible. The taxi stand had almost 100 people and only one taxi showed every 10 minutes. So we decided to walk to crown Plaza and take a taxi from there. There is a pedestrian underway right opposite to the taxi stand at the exhibition hall. Do not even wait for taxi.


Ah but I'm VIP, so I had no trouble getting a taxi! It was starting to get really busy though when I left. The traffic is also being made worse by the guys with those stupid whistles!! Somebody should take those toys away from them!!!

I was very disappointed to say the least - I don't think that it's all that!!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I LOVED driving in Dubai......maybe I'm a saddo!! LOL

I thought Spanish drivers were nuts until I drove in the Middle East, now back in Spain, the Spaniards seem to drive like Miss Daisy!!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Task* 

Describe drivers in Dubai

*Answer*

Brains are removed before entering vehicle and remain removed for whole of journey. 

Do not look beyond the end of your bonnet, as that might lead to anticipation of what is actually in front of you and will lead to confusion as you have already removed your brain

Indicators: optional extra you don't need 

Mirrors : see Indicators

Roundabouts: regardless of which exit you want, take whatever lane you like. After all, you own the road

Other road users are merely there to use as target practice.......get practicing


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

LOL very true, Ogri!

Wish I'd kept the joke I had about driving in Dubai - one word of advice: whatever you have learnt about driving in your home country, forget it! Dubai does not have ANY rules!! LOL


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> not sure if the Metro really will have that much of an impact.....
> where will all the people go once they get off the metro ? If you work next to the station fine...but....
> 
> just my 2 pennies....


I agree, people like their cars here and looking at where all the stations are being built I'm not sure how it's going to help people get to/from work. It's supposed to be up and running Sept 2009 and I would use it if it's within walking distance. SZR is crazier than me!!


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> anyone have an accurate date on when that train is due to complete pls?


it will start running on 09/09/09 (according to a FM radio news)


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

Sorry for my redundant post! not sure what happened there! Internet did keep sticking, but I didn't realise I had actually missed pages...

<sigh> that's what happens when I am over-keen and try to help back for once


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> *Task*
> 
> Describe drivers in Dubai
> 
> ...


Very true!!! The only time people are in a hurry here is when they get behind the wheels!

One of work colleagues nearly drove up the wrong way on the roundabout yesterday - my boss said it was ok cause after all, everything goes here!!


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

hari said:


> it will start running on 09/09/09 (according to a FM radio news)


thanks hari


----------

